# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Calling all knitters!

## FollowTheSun

I'd really love to knit, it's extremely therapeutic, best of all is knitting while watching a movie and having a snake on my lap.

My main love is sock knitting. I always have socks going in my purse and work bag. I have started to use the leftover yarn to make fingerless gloves, I also made baby hats sometimes.





Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (02-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-31-2018),_Dianne_ (12-31-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-31-2018),silverdreams (01-01-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-04-2019),_zina10_ (12-31-2018)

----------


## FollowTheSun

I once made a sweater for my dog and she absolutely hated it hahaha

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-31-2018),_Dianne_ (12-31-2018),silverdreams (01-01-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-04-2019),_zina10_ (12-31-2018)

----------


## zina10

Your work is beautiful! And I see you use wooden needles, too. That's all I will use. I find they don't make my fingers ache like metal ones do.  I once crocheted a sweater for my cat....if looks could kill...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-31-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (12-31-2018)

----------


## zina10

LOL




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (02-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-31-2018),_Dianne_ (12-31-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (12-31-2018),_MissterDog_ (12-31-2018),_Pengil_ (01-01-2019),XPLSV (01-08-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

I have absolutely nothing that I can add here. Now if Grandma sees this it will be a different story!

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (12-31-2018),_zina10_ (12-31-2018)

----------


## zina10

and no, I didn't make him wear it. 

I gave it to a rescue that had a dog with almost no hair due to illness. They actually appreciated that ugly, ugly thing, LOL !!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-31-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (12-31-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

You should totally start a line of snake sweaters!  That's a thing, right?

My doberman wears a (fleece) sweater during the winters and absolutely loves it.  Dobes are babies in the winter and very much appreciate the insulation.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-31-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (12-31-2018),_zina10_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I love those purple & multi-striped socks, really nice work too!   :Good Job:   Such talent...

----------

_zina10_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## Sunnieskys

Are those knit pick needles? And mosaic moon yarn? 

Im knitting a vampire scarf right now for the hubs. I can't knit socks to save my life. I tried doing a xmas stockings....lol

----------

_zina10_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## Cheesenugget

I spend about 1 or 2 hours per commute to work.  So at every traffic stop, I start to crochet, making myself, husband and family some scarves.  I had some weird looks though from other drivers lol.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2019),silverdreams (01-01-2019),_Sunnieskys_ (12-31-2018),_zina10_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Beautiful work!  This brings back fond memories of knit caps my Mom made me just like thosewhen I was growing up.  Despite my desire to learn, I have never been able to knit or crochet....me and yarn just dont get alomg.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (12-31-2018),_zina10_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

So when are you ladies going to open an eShop? :Bowdown:

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (12-31-2018),_zina10_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

I do not but my best friend does, here is what she made me for Christmas.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2019),_Dianne_ (12-31-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (12-31-2018),_Pengil_ (01-01-2019),silverdreams (01-01-2019),_zina10_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Oh I love that!  Minions are so cool.  :Smile:

----------


## FollowTheSun

> Your work is beautiful! And I see you use wooden needles, too. That's all I will use. I find they don't make my fingers ache like metal ones do.  I once crocheted a sweater for my cat....if looks could kill...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yours too! You have SO many socks! I have a drawer full but have sold/gifted most of mine. You are right they last forever when washed on gentle and air dried. 

Your cat sweater is Great!! The expression! 

I have joint hypermobility, and knitting on anything larger than size 2 woodens hurts. I finally just accepted this and put away all the bigger needles and gave way most of the worsted and bulky yarns. 

I LOVE Knitpicks! Most of my sock yarn is from there (favorite is Felici self striping) but sometimes I try other stuff. I recognized a lot of yarn from your pics!

- - - Updated - - -




> I do not but my best friend does, here is what she made me for Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


That's so great! Your friend put lots of time into that and she's very good!

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (01-01-2019),_zina10_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> You should totally start a line of snake sweaters!  That's a thing, right?
> 
> My doberman wears a (fleece) sweater during the winters and absolutely loves it.  Dobes are babies in the winter and very much appreciate the insulation.



hahaha! Maybe fancy bags to transport them in or soft hides for them (my snakes love their Christmas stockings). There was a video of a scientist studying snake movement, and when he put a cloth sleeve on a snake it looked very confused and didn't move well. Snake breaks! New product idea ;-)

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2019),_hilabeans_ (12-31-2018),_zina10_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## DandD

My Irish wolfhound loves to wear shirts!! My boxer on the other hand loves to eat shirts. My fiancée also once knitted me a beanie with a beard attached to it lol, wish I still had the picture.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## zina10

> My Irish wolfhound loves to wear shirts!! My boxer on the other hand loves to eat shirts. My fiancée also once knitted me a beanie with a beard attached to it lol, wish I still had the picture.


You have a Irish Wolfhound ???? 

Oh my, one of my dream dogs !!! 

They are usually SO easy going, so noble, so regal. And so very short lived... sigh. 

One day I will get one, even if my heart will get broken much to soon. 

I have a hard time finding a truly responsible breeder. I'm willing to pay, but I demand that a breeders absolute Nr. 1 priority is the well being of the dogs, meaning choosing carefully who to breed, health tests, temperament tests, raised indoors, etc etc. I won't support back yard breeding or breeding for profit when no true effort for well being is put into it. 

So...I guess I'll never get one, because I'm so picky, and there aren't many breeders to begin with..

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2019)

----------


## zina10

> I do not but my best friend does, here is what she made me for Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


OMG, that is awesome !!!  :Very Happy:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (01-01-2019)

----------


## silverdreams

> I have joint hypermobility, and knitting on anything larger than size 2 woodens hurts. I finally just accepted this and put away all the bigger needles and gave way most of the worsted and bulky yarns.


OMG! FollowTheSun, amazing work! I don't knit, but now I'm dying to learn! And you have joint hypermobility, too?? I have severe hEDS and can't work currently, and I'm sure I'd have to take lots of breaks knitting, but I need more things to occupy my time. What are the best resources to learn to knit, and do you have any other tips on knitting with hypermobility?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk

----------


## FollowTheSun

> You have a Irish Wolfhound ???? 
> 
> Oh my, one of my dream dogs !!! 
> 
> They are usually SO easy going, so noble, so regal. And so very short lived... sigh. 
> 
> One day I will get one, even if my heart will get broken much to soon. 
> 
> I have a hard time finding a truly responsible breeder. I'm willing to pay, but I demand that a breeders absolute Nr. 1 priority is the well being of the dogs, meaning choosing carefully who to breed, health tests, temperament tests, raised indoors, etc etc. I won't support back yard breeding or breeding for profit when no true effort for well being is put into it. 
> ...


A friend of mine put herself on a rescue group waiting list. Took 2 years but she finally got a wonderful Irish Wolfhound. Just an idea.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2019),_zina10_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> OMG! FollowTheSun, amazing work! I don't knit, but now I'm dying to learn! And you have joint hypermobility, too?? I have severe hEDS and can't work currently, and I'm sure I'd have to take lots of breaks knitting, but I need more things to occupy my time. What are the best resources to learn to knit, and do you have any other tips on knitting with hypermobility?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I have too!! hEDS! And my youngest daughter has it too, more severely than I do (three knee surgeries so far at age 14 and mild POTS). 

I'm sorry to hear you can't work right now. What did you do? I'm a nurse, and I can still work, thankfully, but it's hard sometimes and I know that I will eventually have to leave bedside nursing. I have a job as a float nurse so I can choose my own schedule. I work pretty much every other day (one day of recovery for every day of work), and I go to work with support hose, soft knee and ankle braces to protect my problem areas. And so far I'm still working, although it's not always easy. I always hurt somewhere.  Right now my L shoulder is the problem child, but it's getting better. I have severe IT band syndrome, that's my main issue, but also severely injured my ankle last year, and my L wrist. I also get crooks in my neck a lot when I sleep, and sometimes use a soft neck brace. My weighted blanket is the best thing ever! 

Please tell me more about your hEDS if you don't mind. It's hard to find others who truly get it. What are your problem areas? For me it's pretty much everything!

back to knitting: I sleep with a brace on my left wrist, sometimes both wrists in order to give maximum rest and healing between knitting sessions. I have a smaller wrist brace I will sometimes use on the left wrist during knitting, too. I use only the tiny needles, and I take a lot of breaks, which is why it takes awhile to finish a pair of socks. Since I work every other day, I knit every other day so that gives me breaks from it. Sometimes I have to take long breaks for a week or two. 

The smaller wood needles are most comfortable. I learned to knit from a friend but the website knittinghelp.com was my main reference to get the basic stitches down. I don't do fancy complicated patterns that involve a lot of bending and twisting. I just do simple knit-purl. It's too bad you probably don't live closer or I'd teach you. You can find knitting classes at most yarn supply stores. Just explain you can only use small needles due to EDS and I'm sure they'd work with you. No bigger than size 8 for sure (I can only use size 1-2). 

I have recently discovered painting my nails as a creative outlet. I'm not very good at it but it's fun to change the colors and I watch movies while I paint and let it dry.

I "read" a lot with Audible and podcasts. I was into jigsaw puzzles but bending over the puzzles hurts.

----------

_zina10_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## zina10

> A friend of mine put herself on a rescue group waiting list. Took 2 years but she finally got a wonderful Irish Wolfhound. Just an idea.


I don't mind a rescue at all. Just didn't think there were any, given this breed is not as popular and there aren't as many breeders. I like to either support a responsible breeder, or rescue. Either one. 

With a rescue, I simply have to make sure the dog fits into the family (of other animals) I can't and won't take on animals that are aggressive or with aggressive tendencies. While they are deserving of a home as well, I'm not the right home for that. I have to think of my other animals, which are big and small. All of them know the rules, I don't allow fighting or rank squabbles. They all share the same rank, which is below the humans, LOL. I love that they all get along wonderfully and every single one (from German Shepherd to Chihuahuas to the cat) are wonderful with any rescue creature I bring home, whether a injured kitten or even a nekkid little starling hatchling. 

Rescues are very good at matching up the right homes, though. And I am not planning to add another dog just yet, so a long waiting list wouldn't bother me at all  :Smile: 


Now back to knitting, LOL. Sorry, I couldn't resist, I love Irish Wolfhounds..

----------


## zina10

> That's exactly what I have too!! hEDS! And my youngest daughter has it too, more severely than I do (three knee surgeries so far at age 14 and mild POTS). 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you can't work right now. What did you do? I'm a nurse, and I can still work, thankfully, but it's hard sometimes and I know that I will eventually have to leave bedside nursing. I have a job as a float nurse so I can choose my own schedule. I work pretty much every other day (one day of recovery for every day of work), and I go to work with support hose, soft knee and ankle braces to protect my problem areas. And so far I'm still working, although it's not always easy. I always hurt somewhere.  Right now my L shoulder is the problem child, but it's getting better. I have severe IT band syndrome, that's my main issue, but also severely injured my ankle last year, and my L wrist. I also get crooks in my neck a lot when I sleep, and sometimes use a soft neck brace. My weighted blanket is the best thing ever! 
> 
> Please tell me more about your hEDS if you don't mind. It's hard to find others who truly get it. What are your problem areas? For me it's pretty much everything!
> 
> back to knitting: I sleep with a brace on my left wrist, sometimes both wrists in order to give maximum rest and healing between knitting sessions. I have a smaller wrist brace I will sometimes use on the left wrist during knitting, too. I use only the tiny needles, and I take a lot of breaks, which is why it takes awhile to finish a pair of socks. Since I work every other day, I knit every other day so that gives me breaks from it. Sometimes I have to take long breaks for a week or two. 
> 
> The smaller wood needles are most comfortable. I learned to knit from a friend but the website knittinghelp.com was my main reference to get the basic stitches down. I don't do fancy complicated patterns that involve a lot of bending and twisting. I just do simple knit-purl. It's too bad you probably don't live closer or I'd teach you. You can find knitting classes at most yarn supply stores. Just explain you can only use small needles due to EDS and I'm sure they'd work with you. No bigger than size 8 for sure (I can only use size 1-2). 
> ...


While I do not have the issues you two have to deal with, I find the wooden needles so much more comfortable. For some reason the metal ones always make my fingers ache much more quickly. While my mom can't work with the wooden ones. She tried. And snapped some, LOL. I don't know how furiously she knits, but apparently she puts some pressure on those needles. 

Have you ever used that Bamboo wool ? 

It feels kind of slick while knitting and tends to want to separate, but I actually like it. Plus the socks are very pretty and great for summer. I always thought they are a great alternative for people with a wool allergy. They still get to have the natural fiber, the pretty socks, without having to worry about the allergy..

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> While I do not have the issues you two have to deal with, I find the wooden needles so much more comfortable. For some reason the metal ones always make my fingers ache much more quickly. While my mom can't work with the wooden ones. She tried. And snapped some, LOL. I don't know how furiously she knits, but apparently she puts some pressure on those needles. 
> 
> Have you ever used that Bamboo wool ? 
> 
> It feels kind of slick while knitting and tends to want to separate, but I actually like it. Plus the socks are very pretty and great for summer. I always thought they are a great alternative for people with a wool allergy. They still get to have the natural fiber, the pretty socks, without having to worry about the allergy..


Wow your mom must be really furious indeed! Breaking wooden needles!  :Surprised: 

I have been meaning to try bamboo but then forgot about it. I'll have to go and find some and try working with it. We have very hot summers and I'm always sad to not wear my socks. I don't mind wearing with sandals to show them off, but then it's too hot. I have tried knitting larger guage socks to allow air flow but then they are too loose on my feet. 

How my stitches around are your socks? Where did you find your pattern that you love?

----------

_zina10_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## zina10

I really do like the bamboo. At first it feels weird, very slippery, but they knife fast and easy and the design repeats. It's a 100 gr wool, so one lasts for a pair of socks with left over.

I use 16 stitches per needle, as for design, I just learned it from my mom. 

I learned knitting as a kid in school in Germany, but they use different words, so the instructions in books and on websites here can be confusing to me. 

I also hold the yarn different then most people here. The yarn is in my left hand, as is the growing sock. The right hand just uses the working needle. 

See, I don't know the correct expressions in English..lol.

Mosy people make the top of the sock smooth. I like to use the same pattern as on top of the foot all the way down to the heel. But instead of changing every other stitch, I go 2 stitches in between. In Germany we call it right and left stitches. Here they call them knit and purl stitches. I think. 

Herr is one of the Bamboo socks. Wool is from Knit picks.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

And that's my hand in the sock..and not a crookedy foot..lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MR Snakes_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## zina10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MR Snakes_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## zina10

Also bamboo 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FollowTheSun

Those are beautiful! My friend who taught me knitting is from Germany and uses a different way to hold yarn than the one I eventually moved to (which she calls the English style). I was not coordinated enough to do her method although it seemed that she had better speed with her way. Those socks are so yummy! I will have to share a pic of the ones I'm working on now...I do different things with mine, all very simple patterns and variations that I came up with over the years, all knit-purl, no lacework or cables. (It's supposed to be relaxing-- not complicated-- something simple enough that I can watch TV while doing it and still keep count).

Your heels are more roomy than mine. And you have a lot of patience to continue the ribbing all the way down the sock! I am usually too impatient/lazy and will sometimes do two rows of ribbing but yours hugs the foot much better I'm sure! 

I see you use five needles (four and then the working needle). I use four needles (three and then one working) because it's easier to hold for me. So you use the traditional 64 stitches around and I usually use 56 around for size 1 needles, and 48 for size 2 needles-- but the size 2 needles make a looser fitting sock and too slippery for my taste. 

I have not seen bamboo at knitpicks. I'll have to look harder. Where else do you get your sock yarn?

----------


## FollowTheSun

Here's my latest project. I have finished one sock and one fingerless glove from the same skein of Felici. Now I've started the news off and I'll have enough to have a second glove too!

This is a simple checkerboard pattern.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-02-2019),_Dianne_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## zina10

> Here's my latest project. I have finished one sock and one fingerless glove from the same skein of Felici. Now I've started the news off and I'll have enough to have a second glove too!
> 
> This is a simple checkerboard pattern.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Wow, that is BEAUTIFUL !!! 

Looks so much more involved then the original pattern !  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the fingerless gloves!

I'm sorry, I got the Bamboo yarn at Mary Maxim. I got quite a lot of yarn there, but I stocked up years ago and haven't bought in a while, that is why I couldn't remember. 
I mostly buy from Knitpicks and Mary Maxim. The odd one in a store, but they usually don't have a good selection. 

I just checked and that Bamboo yarn has been discontinued. That is a shame, was a nice alternative for wool allergic people. It was made from 75% rayon from bamboo and 25% nylon/polyamide. I found some other yarn that has bamboo in it, but it also contains wool. 

This is what I had

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-02-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Ahh too bad about it being discontinued. I think sock knitting went through a craze a few years ago and is now not as popular.

My socks are not that complicated at all-- the main body of this pair is:
K4P4 x four rows, then
P4K4 x four rows, etc.

The fingerless glove pattern is super easy. I came up with it myself after lots of trial and error and trying to get too complicated-- found that this simple one worked best:


Size 1 needles

Wrist cuff:
CO 64
K2P2 for about 16 or so rows (depending on striping)

Body:
You can then continue this K2P2 pattern, or just straight K or whatever you want for about 40 rows

Thumb hole (basically a large button hole)
K1, Bind off 8, K the rest of the way around
K1, CO8, K the rest of the way around

Hand: 
K2P2 for 16 or so rows.
Bind off  in the K2P2 pattern with a slightly larger needle (I just use a size 2)

----------

_zina10_ (01-01-2019)

----------


## zina10

I'm definitely going to try the gloves !!! 

I need new yarn. When my mom comes to visit from Germany she knits. And she uses up all my yarn, esp. my leftovers, too. She has the patience to make socks out of several leftovers . I would HATE that, LOL. 

I have been browsing online some. Can't find anything I like at Mary Maxim. But simply socks yarn company has a few I like. Esp. the ones that are self striping etc.  :Wink:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> I'm definitely going to try the gloves !!! 
> 
> I need new yarn. When my mom comes to visit from Germany she knits. And she uses up all my yarn, esp. my leftovers, too. She has the patience to make socks out of several leftovers . I would HATE that, LOL. 
> 
> I have been browsing online some. Can't find anything I like at Mary Maxim. But simply socks yarn company has a few I like. Esp. the ones that are self striping etc.



Your mom needs to bring you some good yarn from Germany! My friend from Germany used to bring me Regia sock yarn. So nice! Not as soft as Knitpicks but very pretty

----------


## zina10

> Your mom needs to bring you some good yarn from Germany! My friend from Germany used to bring me Regia sock yarn. So nice! Not as soft as Knitpicks but very pretty


I always get on Amazon.de to order her some yarn to be sent straight to her house (amazon in Germany) She is not really a online person and always complained about blah color selections in stores, LOL. 

I have used some Regia and it is very nice. Well, I just placed a good sized order on simpy socks yarn company. Since my mom cleaned me out completely !!! LOL. She always comes over and then goes on and on that I bought way to much and that she has to knit it all away. HAHA. In truth, she loves to do it. 

I mostly knit in winter, and not all the time. It comes over me in waves. In the summer I'm usually to busy, since daylight lasts longer. I'm a very outdoor person. And also do a lot of home improvement, or mess with my vehicle and do other chores. I need to have leisure time to sit down and knit. But when I get that, I do enjoy it immensely.

I'm going to make some gloves !!!  :Smile:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> I always get on Amazon.de to order her some yarn to be sent straight to her house (amazon in Germany) She is not really a online person and always complained about blah color selections in stores, LOL. 
> 
> I have used some Regia and it is very nice. Well, I just placed a good sized order on simpy socks yarn company. Since my mom cleaned me out completely !!! LOL. She always comes over and then goes on and on that I bought way to much and that she has to knit it all away. HAHA. In truth, she loves to do it. 
> 
> I mostly knit in winter, and not all the time. It comes over me in waves. In the summer I'm usually to busy, since daylight lasts longer. I'm a very outdoor person. And also do a lot of home improvement, or mess with my vehicle and do other chores. I need to have leisure time to sit down and knit. But when I get that, I do enjoy it immensely.
> 
> I'm going to make some gloves !!!


I'm going to make my next pair of socks ribbed all the way down like yours are. So now we both have something to look forward to for our next projects!

(I'm also awaiting an order from Knitpicks for Felici sock yarn-- they are often out of it so I grab some when it's available)

----------

_zina10_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

FollowTheSun, you make BEAUTIFUL socks & gloves!   :Good Job:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (01-02-2019),_zina10_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## zina10

> I'm going to make my next pair of socks ribbed all the way down like yours are. So now we both have something to look forward to for our next projects!
> 
> (I'm also awaiting an order from Knitpicks for Felici sock yarn-- they are often out of it so I grab some when it's available)


I'm so bad...I also ordered some yarn on ebay. Much better price for quality yarn like Opal. 

Now my mom is going to feel compelled to knit like a mad woman  :Very Happy:  She and my brother are coming early this year, in April, then my sister and family are coming in July. I can only hope this years weather is better, last year was horrible. 

But all this rain and blah weather is making me dig out my knitting stuff. 

The reason I do ribbed all the way down is because I always turn the cuff over. Just like to wear them that way. 

I thought about making something to wear around the neck for some warmth. Not a shawl or anything. I HATE bulky stuff around my neck, feels like wearing a big fluffy animal wrapped around the neck, chocking the life out of me, getting tangled with my hair, etc..

Something that is closer fitting and short, just enough to add some warmth on my neck, just a bit longer in front, and with a button closure. Zero bulk. Easy to wear with a hoodie or jacket out at the barn where I can't wear something big and floppy. 

I find home made socks to be so warm, despite not being bulky and thick. I want something like that to protect my neck and throat  :Smile:  A neck sock ???  :ROFL:

----------


## FollowTheSun

> I'm so bad...I also ordered some yarn on ebay. Much better price for quality yarn like Opal. 
> 
> Now my mom is going to feel compelled to knit like a mad woman  She and my brother are coming early this year, in April, then my sister and family are coming in July. I can only hope this years weather is better, last year was horrible. 
> 
> But all this rain and blah weather is making me dig out my knitting stuff. 
> 
> The reason I do ribbed all the way down is because I always turn the cuff over. Just like to wear them that way. 
> 
> I thought about making something to wear around the neck for some warmth. Not a shawl or anything. I HATE bulky stuff around my neck, feels like wearing a big fluffy animal wrapped around the neck, chocking the life out of me, getting tangled with my hair, etc..
> ...



Have you found a pattern for your neck warmer yet? I made a neat infinity scarf last year. It was really easy, but killed my hands (size 8s). There are some cute cowl patterns out there for free. 

https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/D...D56076220.html

I like the knitpicks Felici yarn because it's soft and I can make baby hats out of it if I want to, without it being too scratchy. Please show off your stash when you get your new yarn!!

I have found that if I knit two plain rows to transition from the ribbed cuff to the main body of the sock, it turns over pretty well, but my earlier socks didn't turn over well at all. I like to wear them turned down, too.  The styles have changed since I started knitting-- it used to be a sock that was calf-length was the thing to make.

I have been drooling over this since I first saw it years ago-- I would never be able to do it though-- hands. :-( But that's okay-- I love my socks and gloves.
https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/H...D41112220.html

----------


## zina10

I don't follow pattern. I "experiment". It doesn't usually turn out well, LOL !!!

What I want to make is something much less bulk, just hugging the neck, without constricting it, hehe. Far less material. I need it to be under the jacket or hoodie, I can't work out there in the cold with something big and fluffy around my neck, esp. since there would be hay pieces all over at the end..

That Afghan is cool, but yeah, no way could I do that. Even a shawls bores me after a bit. Plus I have to many pets and therefore some pet hair flying through the air at times. It would be a nightmare to keep this clean and pretty looking, I think..

I will definitely make pictures and now I'm gonna hop over to knitpicks..sigh. LOL

----------


## FollowTheSun

> I don't follow pattern. I "experiment". It doesn't usually turn out well, LOL !!!
> 
> What I want to make is something much less bulk, just hugging the neck, without constricting it, hehe. Far less material. I need it to be under the jacket or hoodie, I can't work out there in the cold with something big and fluffy around my neck, esp. since there would be hay pieces all over at the end..
> 
> That Afghan is cool, but yeah, no way could I do that. Even a shawls bores me after a bit. Plus I have to many pets and therefore some pet hair flying through the air at times. It would be a nightmare to keep this clean and pretty looking, I think..
> 
> I will definitely make pictures and now I'm gonna hop over to knitpicks..sigh. LOL


Yeah so basically a neck sock, like you were saying. :-) So basically a turtleneck without the attached shirt.

----------


## zina10

> Yeah so basically a neck sock, like you were saying. :-) So basically a turtleneck without the attached shirt.


Haha, exactly !!! Being a bit wider in the front, so it goes down the front a bit. With a easy open and close, like a button or two perhaps? So no need to knot it in front (to much bulk) plus may add a bit of pretty plus holding it closed.

I told ya, its just like it pops in my head. Its always such great ideas and then I try to make it out of thin air, and its not quite what I envisioned  :ROFL: 

Then I go back to making socks. LOL

----------


## zina10

Hey, we should design it and call it "Neck socks" and patent it !!! LOL

I know of other women who cannot stand the bulk of scarfs and shawls and it either pulling on their hair or having their hair stick straight up behind it. 

Solution: Neck socks !!! 


 :ROFL:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> Hey, we should design it and call it "Neck socks" and patent it !!! LOL
> 
> I know of other women who cannot stand the bulk of scarfs and shawls and it either pulling on their hair or having their hair stick straight up behind it. 
> 
> Solution: Neck socks !!!


I was thinking, you could make it for the neck, but in order to fit around the head to get it on, it has to also fit the head-- so a headband too, or ear-warmer? Multi-purpose! 

What size yarn would you use? It would be a great way to have your mom use up your leftover bits and it would take her a long time. I'm thinking it would be at least twice as big around as a sock.

----------


## zina10

> I was thinking, you could make it for the neck, but in order to fit around the head to get it on, it has to also fit the head-- so a headband too, or ear-warmer? Multi-purpose! 
> 
> What size yarn would you use? It would be a great way to have your mom use up your leftover bits and it would take her a long time. I'm thinking it would be at least twice as big around as a sock.


Dang...

Headbands that cover the ears are a GREAT idea !! I would totally use sock wool. I find it warm and not so bulky/scratchy like other wool. 

The one around the neck would be open like a "mini shawl". So you could put it around your neck and then button it or close it some way in front. Other then having to knot it or have tons of extra material hanging down. 

Somehow made so that the front is a bit wider (longer?) so it covers a bit down the neck. 

I need to make an illustration. LOL

----------


## zina10

Ok...

Just a very rough draft and excuse the terrible perm on my dress Form lady..LOL

Just something along those lines or principle...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> Dang...
> 
> Headbands that cover the ears are a GREAT idea !! I would totally use sock wool. I find it warm and not so bulky/scratchy like other wool. 
> 
> The one around the neck would be open like a "mini shawl". So you could put it around your neck and then button it or close it some way in front. Other then having to knot it or have tons of extra material hanging down. 
> 
> Somehow made so that the front is a bit wider (longer?) so it covers a bit down the neck. 
> 
> I need to make an illustration. LOL

----------


## zina10

> 




The top one is more like it. 

Only with thinner yarn and a bit less pouf !  :Wink:

----------


## zina10

So....here is my adaption of the fingerless glove. This is just a experiment, since I didn't have the right yarn left. This yarn has cotton in it, so it's hard and the knitted items turn bigger with less stretch. 

If I make them again I would choose really soft and warm sock yarn perhaps with some alpaca or mohair mixed into the yarn for warmth without bulk.

I finally did get my new yarn in, too. Pics of that in next post.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

And here my stash..LOL




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sunnieskys

Yummy colored fiber! Cascade is gorgeous!

----------

_zina10_ (01-08-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Oooooh! Lovely stash! Where do you get Cascade? 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## FollowTheSun

> So....here is my adaption of the fingerless glove. This is just a experiment, since I didn't have the right yarn left. This yarn has cotton in it, so it's hard and the knitted items turn bigger with less stretch. 
> 
> If I make them again I would choose really soft and warm sock yarn perhaps with some alpaca or mohair mixed into the yarn for warmth without bulk.
> 
> I finally did get my new yarn in, too. Pics of that in next post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it! Beautiful colors and I love how you added an actual cuff around the thumb instead of just a button  hole! You have a lot more patience than I do.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## FollowTheSun

Here is my is set all done now.

I am now working on  your version of a sock with the ribbing all the way down the front. I like how it's turning out so far. And it's not taking as long as I expected it to.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## FollowTheSun

So I have this running joke with my boyfriend, where I can knit pretty much anywhere. I just got back from a concert and I was literally knitting during the first part of the concert. Even when they turned the lights down I could still knit because it's a simple pattern. Same way I knit and watch TV. The opening band was pretty boring, I'm really glad I had my knitting with me. 



Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (02-08-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

These are turning out to be bulkier than what the picture shows

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mandymg86

Any room for a crocheter in the group? I don't see any crochet-specific groups...

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Knitting is fun but I only know the very basics sadly.
Since I moved to the snow, my friend knit me some cute beanies with sparkly yarn (yay sparkles)! Hard to capture in the photo


I enjoy cross stitching. 
 :Smile:

----------

